# VB 2010 Express Standalone Offline Installer



## Shah (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been trying to install VB 2010 Express Edition via web installer in my new PC. Now, The problem is i live in TN where i have to face a power cut of 8 to 10hrs per day. I have only a few hours of continuous power supply here. My BSNL 3G gets disconnected often or the power goes off. So, the setup gets interrupted and it starts from the beginning.

Is there any standalone offline installer available? Or should i download a torrent?


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 30, 2012)

Grab the VS 2010 Express ISO image. 

Visual Studio 2010 Express ISO Images | Microsoft Visual Studio

DL: *go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9709969


----------



## Shah (Apr 30, 2012)

I dont want to download everything. I just want VB


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 30, 2012)

There's no other solution. It's all via the ISO or just VB via web installer. 

The ISO's 600MB anyway.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 30, 2012)

Visual Basic 2010 Express | Microsoft Visual Studio


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 30, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Visual Basic 2010 Express | Microsoft Visual Studio



Did you try downloading that? It's the web installer, not a standalone ISO.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 30, 2012)

Yup that's web installer. I don't think ISO for standalone modules exists.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 30, 2012)

@OP
Download the iso provided by coolpcguy.
You Have to do that if you want an offline installer for VB 2010.

There is no separate offline installer of each Visual Studio 2010 Express product.

Mount that ISO and you will be greeted with welcome page to install your desired product.

*img443.imageshack.us/img443/3807/42972560.jpg


----------



## Shah (May 1, 2012)

Okay guys, Thank you for the info and links. Downloading the ISO itself via FDM.


----------

